# 94 S4 troubles.



## 01wolfsburgj (May 3, 2011)

my friend has an 94 s4 AAN engine code. no fuel, no spark. grounds have been checked, maf, crank and speed sensors, timing belt alignment have also been check. no fuel no spark. someone got an idea?


----------



## Kingklick15 (Dec 19, 2007)

check all relays and fuses, check fuel pump connections at the tank, remove rear seat to inspect harness for fuel pump power feed, and check grounds for coils, and coil rectifiers on firewall may be bad.


----------



## 01wolfsburgj (May 3, 2011)

figured it out a few weeks back. sheared crank timing gear. not exactly sure how or why but its fixed and runs great other than a lazy wastegate spring. thanks though :thumbup:


----------

